# Installation unter Ubuntu 6.06 schlägt fehl!



## Ringli2k (7. Feb. 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mich extra hier angemeldet, da wahrscheinlich nur ihr mir helfen könnt. Ich Ubuntu 6.06 nun zum zweiten mal durchgeführt und jedesmal bricht die Installation an der gleichen Stelle ab.
Das letzte mal habe ich Ubuntu strickt nach der Anleitung auf der ISPConfig Seite installiert.

Wer weiß Rat?


```
`../apaci` -DPOSIX_MISTAKE   -c -o regcomp.o regcomp.c
regcomp.c:87: Fehler: syntax error before »API_EXPORT«
regcomp.c:88: Fehler: syntax error before »regcomp«
regcomp.c:89: Fehler: syntax error before »regex_t«
regcomp.c:89: Warnung: Datendefinition hat keinen Typ oder Speicherklasse
regcomp.c:92: Fehler: syntax error before »{« token
regcomp.c:95: Fehler: »pa« ist hier nicht deklariert (nicht in einer Funktion)
regcomp.c:127: Fehler: »REG_DUMP« ist hier nicht deklariert (nicht in einer Funktion)
regcomp.c:127: Warnung: Datendefinition hat keinen Typ oder Speicherklasse
regcomp.c:128: Fehler: syntax error before »if«
regcomp.c:134: Fehler: in Konflikt stehende Typen für »len«
regcomp.c:97: Fehler: vorherige Deklaration von »len« war hier
regcomp.c:134: Fehler: Anfrage nach Element »re_endp« in etwas, was keine Struktur oder Variante ist
regcomp.c:134: Warnung: Datendefinition hat keinen Typ oder Speicherklasse
regcomp.c:135: Fehler: syntax error before »}« token
regcomp.c:139: Fehler: in Konflikt stehende Typen für »g«
regcomp.c:94: Fehler: vorherige Deklaration von »g« war hier
regcomp.c:140: Warnung: Initialisierung erzeugt Ganzzahl von Zeiger ohne Typkonvertierung
regcomp.c:140: Fehler: Initialisierungselement ist nicht konstant
regcomp.c:140: Warnung: Datendefinition hat keinen Typ oder Speicherklasse
regcomp.c:141: Fehler: syntax error before »if«
regcomp.c:178: Fehler: syntax error before »(« token
regcomp.c:186: Fehler: syntax error before »(« token
regcomp.c:190: Warnung: Parameternamen (ohne Typen) in Funktionsdeklaration
regcomp.c:190: Fehler: in Konflikt stehende Typen für »categorize«
regcomp.ih:37: Fehler: vorherige Deklaration von »categorize« war hier
regcomp.c:190: Warnung: Datendefinition hat keinen Typ oder Speicherklasse
regcomp.c:191: Warnung: Parameternamen (ohne Typen) in Funktionsdeklaration
regcomp.c:191: Fehler: in Konflikt stehende Typen für »stripsnug«
regcomp.ih:43: Fehler: vorherige Deklaration von »stripsnug« war hier
regcomp.c:191: Warnung: Datendefinition hat keinen Typ oder Speicherklasse
regcomp.c:192: Warnung: Parameternamen (ohne Typen) in Funktionsdeklaration
regcomp.c:192: Fehler: in Konflikt stehende Typen für »findmust«
regcomp.ih:44: Fehler: vorherige Deklaration von »findmust« war hier
regcomp.c:192: Warnung: Datendefinition hat keinen Typ oder Speicherklasse
regcomp.c:193: Fehler: syntax error before »->« token
regcomp.c: In Funktion »p_ere«:
regcomp.c:230: Fehler: »REG_EMPTY« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)
regcomp.c:230: Fehler: (Jeder nicht deklarierte Bezeichner wird nur einmal aufgeführt
regcomp.c:230: Fehler: für jede Funktion in der er auftritt.)
regcomp.c: In Funktion »p_ere_exp«:
regcomp.c:277: Fehler: »REG_EPAREN« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)
regcomp.c:316: Fehler: »REG_EMPTY« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)
regcomp.c:321: Fehler: »REG_BADRPT« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)
regcomp.c:324: Fehler: »REG_NEWLINE« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)
regcomp.c:333: Fehler: »REG_EESCAPE« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)
regcomp.c:381: Fehler: »REG_BADBR« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)
regcomp.c:390: Fehler: »REG_EBRACE« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)
regcomp.c: In Funktion »p_str«:
regcomp.c:413: Fehler: »REG_EMPTY« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)
regcomp.c: In Funktion »p_bre«:
regcomp.c:456: Fehler: »REG_EMPTY« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)
regcomp.c: In Funktion »p_simp_re«:
regcomp.c:481: Fehler: »REG_EESCAPE« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)
regcomp.c:486: Fehler: »REG_NEWLINE« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)
regcomp.c:495: Fehler: »REG_BADRPT« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)
regcomp.c:511: Fehler: »REG_EPAREN« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)
regcomp.c:537: Fehler: »REG_ESUBREG« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)
regcomp.c:559: Fehler: »REG_BADBR« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)
regcomp.c:568: Fehler: »REG_EBRACE« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)
regcomp.c: In Funktion »p_count«:
regcomp.c:593: Fehler: »REG_BADBR« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)
regcomp.c: In Funktion »p_bracket«:
regcomp.c:633: Fehler: »REG_EBRACK« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)
regcomp.c:638: Fehler: »REG_ICASE« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)
regcomp.c:659: Fehler: »REG_NEWLINE« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)
regcomp.c: In Funktion »p_b_term«:
regcomp.c:693: Fehler: »REG_ERANGE« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)
regcomp.c:704: Fehler: »REG_EBRACK« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)
regcomp.c:706: Fehler: »REG_ECTYPE« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)
regcomp.c:715: Fehler: »REG_ECOLLATE« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)
regcomp.c: In Funktion »p_b_cclass«:
regcomp.c:777: Fehler: »REG_ECTYPE« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)
regcomp.c: In Funktion »p_b_symbol«:
regcomp.c:815: Fehler: »REG_EBRACK« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)
regcomp.c:821: Fehler: »REG_ECOLLATE« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)
regcomp.c: In Funktion »p_b_coll_elem«:
regcomp.c:841: Fehler: »REG_EBRACK« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)
regcomp.c:850: Fehler: »REG_ECOLLATE« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)
regcomp.c: In Funktion »ordinary«:
regcomp.c:909: Fehler: »REG_ICASE« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)
regcomp.c: In Funktion »repeat«:
regcomp.c:1011: Fehler: »REG_ASSERT« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)
regcomp.c: In Funktion »allocset«:
regcomp.c:1071: Fehler: »REG_ESPACE« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)
regcomp.c: In Funktion »mcadd«:
regcomp.c:1203: Fehler: »REG_ESPACE« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)
regcomp.c: Auf höchster Ebene:
regcomp.c:1290: Fehler: in Konflikt stehende Typen für »categorize«
regcomp.c:190: Fehler: vorherige Deklaration von »categorize« war hier
regcomp.c: In Funktion »enlarge«:
regcomp.c:1440: Fehler: »REG_ESPACE« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)
regcomp.c: Auf höchster Ebene:
regcomp.c:1453: Fehler: in Konflikt stehende Typen für »stripsnug«
regcomp.c:191: Fehler: vorherige Deklaration von »stripsnug« war hier
regcomp.c: In Funktion »stripsnug«:
regcomp.c:1459: Fehler: »REG_ESPACE« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)
regcomp.c: Auf höchster Ebene:
regcomp.c:1476: Fehler: in Konflikt stehende Typen für »findmust«
regcomp.c:192: Fehler: vorherige Deklaration von »findmust« war hier
make[3]: *** [regcomp.o] Fehler 1
make[2]: *** [subdirs] Fehler 1
make[2]: Verlasse Verzeichnis '/install_ispconfig/compile_aps/apache_1.3.39/src'
make[1]: *** [build-std] Fehler 2
make[1]: Verlasse Verzeichnis '/install_ispconfig/compile_aps/apache_1.3.39'
make: *** [build] Fehler 2
ERROR: Could not make Apache
cd: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory
mv: Aufruf von stat für „binaries/aps.tar.gz“ nicht möglich: No such file or directory
mv: Aufruf von stat für „binaries/spamassassin.tar.gz“ nicht möglich: No such file or directory
mv: Aufruf von stat für „binaries/uudeview.tar.gz“ nicht möglich: No such file or directory
mv: Aufruf von stat für „binaries/clamav.tar.gz“ nicht möglich: No such file or directory
mv: Aufruf von stat für „binaries/cronolog“ nicht möglich: No such file or directory
mv: Aufruf von stat für „binaries/cronosplit“ nicht möglich: No such file or directory
mv: Aufruf von stat für „binaries/ispconfig_tcpserver“ nicht möglich: No such file or directory
mv: Aufruf von stat für „binaries/zip“ nicht möglich: No such file or directory
mv: Aufruf von stat für „binaries/unzip“ nicht möglich: No such file or directory
tar: spamassassin.tar.gz: Kann open nicht ausführen.: No such file or directory
tar: Nicht behebbarer Fehler: Programmabbruch.
tar: Child returned status 2
tar: Fehler beim Beenden, verursacht durch vorhergehende Fehler.
mv: Aufruf von stat für „spamassassin“ nicht möglich: No such file or directory
tar: uudeview.tar.gz: Kann open nicht ausführen.: No such file or directory
tar: Nicht behebbarer Fehler: Programmabbruch.
tar: Child returned status 2
tar: Fehler beim Beenden, verursacht durch vorhergehende Fehler.
mv: Aufruf von stat für „uudeview“ nicht möglich: No such file or directory
tar: clamav.tar.gz: Kann open nicht ausführen.: No such file or directory
tar: Nicht behebbarer Fehler: Programmabbruch.
tar: Child returned status 2
tar: Fehler beim Beenden, verursacht durch vorhergehende Fehler.
mv: Aufruf von stat für „clamav“ nicht möglich: No such file or directory
tar: aps.tar.gz: Kann open nicht ausführen.: No such file or directory
tar: Nicht behebbarer Fehler: Programmabbruch.
tar: Child returned status 2
tar: Fehler beim Beenden, verursacht durch vorhergehende Fehler.
./setup2: line 873: ispconfig_tmp/php/bin/php: No such file or directory
ERROR: Das mitgelieferte PHP-Binary funktioniert auf Ihrem System nicht! Die Installation bricht hier ab!
```
mfg
Ringli2k


----------



## Till (8. Feb. 2008)

Hast Du irgend etwas an den GCC Parametern oder so an Deinem System geändert? Der Compiler behauptet, dass ein Syntax Fehler im Sourcecode des Aapche ist, was ich für äußerst unwahrscheinlich halte.


----------

